# Housing tiels with conures



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I have a large 5 foot by 3 foot corner cage with 2 young tiels in. One just over a year old and one less than 6 months old. My breeder has raised some lovely hand reared pineapple conures, could they be cage mates? Both my tiels are hand raised also.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Some answer NO!!!! Do not ever cage different species together you are asking for trouble that way. Too many times people have mixed species and the tiels are the ones who get injured or killed.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

No, no, no, very bad idea. I have a mixed flock of birds, 4 tiels, 5 budgies, a pineapple green cheek and a parrotlet. My green cheek has a much bigger beak and harder bite than my tiels. My tiels are pushy but not very feisty when things go south. My conure is fairly laid back but will not take being shoved around by the tiels and would react by biting if cornered or bullied by them. I only ever allow interaction at a bit of a distance (example if my gcc is on my shoulder and a tiel lands on me, the tiel will then try to bully the conure off out of jealousy however I do not allow it and remove one or the other from the situation. My conure knows this and actually is quite patient waiting for me to save her however if I wasn't there she would defend herself) some conures have been known to go into a budgie cage and slaughter the birds in there, they are much bigger birds in little bodies than tiels are. Tiels tend to bluff and bluster their way thru life... Conures have the power to back up their threats. If you want a gcc I say go for it, however cage them seperat ly and be very careful with out of cage time!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Nooooooo, definitely not


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Agreeing with the majority here and saying no. Definitely not. I have 4 different species of birds going at the moment and they are all housed separately as it would be far too dangerous to house any of them together.

All of my birds are either hand raised or very tame (with the exception of 2 of my tiels) and they are friendly as can be to me and other people, but other birds is a different story. My conure and lorikeet are very territorial and it would be a blood bath if either of them were housed with another species.

But good on you for asking first instead of just throwing them together and hoping for the best, like so many other people do. I've heard many horror stories about interspecies housing from people who just thought their birds would get along.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

shaenne said:


> Agreeing with the majority here and saying no. Definitely not. I have 4 different species of birds going at the moment and they are all housed separately as it would be far too dangerous to house any of them together.
> 
> All of my birds are either hand raised or very tame (with the exception of 2 of my tiels) and they are friendly as can be to me and other people, but other birds is a different story. My conure and lorikeet are very territorial and it would be a blood bath if either of them were housed with another species.
> 
> But good on you for asking first instead of just throwing them together and hoping for the best, like so many other people do. I've heard many horror stories about interspecies housing from people who just thought their birds would get along.


I plan to get a just weaned GCC baby in a few months... whenever I read comments such as yours I go into freak out mode an start getting second thoughts all over again! =( I 100% definitely would NEVER house the GCC together with a tiel... but I'm HOPING they will be ok when they are both out of their cage... I would also never leave them in a room together without me there.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry, I don't mean to scare you Juliet haha.

Having them out together should be okay under supervision. Just be sure to keep an eye on them for any body language that might suggest they're uncomfortable. My tiels are super mellow and just like to sit there, while my conure is very boisterous and wants to investigate *everything*, and he annoys the tiels when he tries to lick them all the time so I just give them separate out of cage time. I could always tell when Bandit is about to go and hassle the tiels.. He'd start getting really fidgety because he knew he wasn't supposed to do it. Then he'd try to time his movements when I wasn't looking lol.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Some have mixed species flocks, but as a whole, it's not worth the risks. Green cheeks are way too bossy and headstrong to mix with tiels. My GCC would grab and yank their crests for fun  It would probably have gotten way worse if I wasn't there to intervene.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

It's entirely dependent on the individual birds and their upbringing on whether or not mixed species get along. Adults introduced for the first time at more than a year old will probably never understand each other but babies raised together will usually remain buddies as adults, and I have seen bonded conure/cockatiel pairs who've lived together for years and were best friends. I wouldn't risk it because your cockatiels are already a bit older, but if you get a baby conure you may be surprised at how they get along. It's very important to never throw birds together and assume they'll be friends because that's how you get birds mauling other birds, but with supervision, you should probably be OK letting them play together. The only time I'd ever move from that to caging together is if the birds seem to prefer it that way. I've currently got a pair of cockatiels, three male budgerigars, and a male ringneck dove who cage together and very much view each other as a flock. The decision to house the bunch together in a alrge flight came when they would all try and congregate there to sleep at the end of the day and not go back to individual cages. The flight was originally the cockatiels' only, but they seemed very happy to share with their friends. I wouldn't recommend the combination, but in my case, with younger birds who mostly grew up together, it works well.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I wouldn't house a conure and a cockatiel together regardless of how young they were when originally put together and how well they get along. As they grow up, their personalities come out and their attitudes can change, especially when their hormones begin to take control. A bird can still get pissed off at its best friend, and a big beak can do a lot of damage even if it's unintentional.

That's just me though. I would just never house different species together regardless. The risk isn't worth it to me.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

shaenne said:


> I wouldn't house a conure and a cockatiel together regardless of how young they were when originally put together and how well they get along. As they grow up, their personalities come out and their attitudes can change, especially when their hormones begin to take control. A bird can still get pissed off at its best friend, and a big beak can do a lot of damage even if it's unintentional.
> 
> That's just me though. I would just never house different species together regardless. The risk isn't worth it to me.


Agreed.....


----------

